# Knicks Trade Assets



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Since it seems like Trader Zeke is always on the lookout for the next big deal, here is my outsiders take on the Knicks Trade Assets

_Part 1 of 3_

Expiring Contracts
Hardaway $15.75 Million - Value is only as an expiring deal

Thomas $13.975 Million - Could have value to a team that thinks that they could finally tap his great potential. There is always the chance that TT will come out strong in his contract season and increase his trade value.

Star Power
Marbury - with 4 very expensive seasons left on his contract and his status as a hometown kid, Zeke would either have to be blown away or told by Brown that he can't coach him to trade him. The Knicks know that Marbury will produce, the question is can he adapt to Brown and lead the Knicks.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

you forgot about Sweetney & Ariza


Also we have a bunch of 2 year contracts for teams that find those appealing .


The Knicks have Trade Assets problem is Now matching up the Talent with the Money


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

_Part 2 of 3_

Ugly, but short contracts
Taylor - 2 more seasons each over 9 million dollars is ugly, but Zeke could swap him for a long term deal. Otherwise, there isn't much of a market for a ball hogging PF that doesn't defend.

JYD - While he is under contract for 3 more seasons at 6 million per, the 3rd season is a team option so he could be traded for a long term deal. There is a small chance that a playoff team could want to add him for big man depth.

Young Guys
Sweetney - The Knicks are better off seeing if he can live up to his draft selection then trying to trade him. After his performances the past two seasons, the Knicks would be hard pressed to get back as much as they have invested in him.

Ariza - In theory, he should be considered untradeable, however, the final wording of the CBA will play a part in this. He will be a free agent after the season and a team with cap space could offer him more than the Knicks could under the old CBA rules. If the new CBA doesn't give teams protection, then Zeke should attempt to maximize his trade value and use Ariza as an incentive to bring back an elusive superstar

Butler - A big unknown and probably nothing more than a throw in on any deal.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Quills said:


> you forgot about Sweetney & Ariza
> 
> 
> Also we have a bunch of 2 year contracts for teams that find those appealing .
> ...


That's why it said _Part 1_ at the top


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

oh my bad I was waiting for the Prequill


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Still the Hardest part is matching up Talent to the Contracts


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

_Part 3 of 3_

The Rookies
I can't see any of the 3 getting traded unless it was somebody like KG coming back. They are cheap and Zeke picked them.

The Rest
Crawford - He certainly would generate a lot of interest, but I'm guessing that after how hard Zeke worked to acquire him, he is close to untradeable.

Q - It will be interesting to see how he meshes with Brown. Teams are always looking for shooting, so he is moveable, even with his contract.

Rose - His contract makes him very difficult to move. Seems like he could become a Larry Brown favorite though so that may be for the best.

James - Since Zeke signed him, he probably has at least 2 seasons of free pass before he has to worry. I also doubt that any other team would want him at that price.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Dont see why Rose who be thast Hard to trade he only has 3 years left on his Contract . we can trade him for a player like a Mark Blount whome the Celtics or trying to get a shorter contract back for


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Quills said:


> Still the Hardest part is matching up Talent to the Contracts


Yes, that won't be easy. The other hard part will be waiting to see what Brown wants to do with the team and who responds to his coaching.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Quills said:


> I Dont see why Rose who be thast Hard to trade he only has 3 years left on his Contract . we can trade him for a player like a Mark Blount whome the Celtics or trying to get a shorter contract back for


Rose has 4 seasons left on his contract. The 3rd season is a players option which he will definitely pick up since no one else would pay him that much.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Damn player option I thought it was a team option 


I know what Brown whats to do , he wants to Rebound & Defend & move the Ball on onfence like he always did , like any good coach wants to do . So those would be the type of players I would go far .


Current knicks that I feel fits in with Browns type of System are Ariza-Robinson-Lee-JYD & Rose everyone else I feel has to change to adapt the system .


So it's a matter whose out there at a contract we can get at a talent level we could get . We should make trades with Teams under the cap just for roster space IE JYD to Bobcats for 2nd rounder for example


----------



## LeBrosh06 (Aug 12, 2005)

Newsflash! Starbury sucks sh!t and is crapier than That guy on Boston named Perkins. If he change to shooting guard, his shooting % will be 0.05. 

Furthermore, Jamal Crawford is a skinny piece of ****, **** him, hes ****in **** **** **** *****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

LeBrosh06 said:


> Newsflash! Starbury sucks sh!t and is crapier than That guy on Boston named Perkins. If he change to shooting guard, his shooting % will be 0.05.
> 
> Furthermore, Jamal Crawford is a skinny piece of ****, **** him, hes ****in **** **** **** *****!!!!!!!!!


this is why i am against genetic mutation....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

truth said:


> this is why i am against genetic mutation....


:rofl:


----------



## TheKnicksbiggestfan (Aug 10, 2005)

LeBrosh06 said:


> Newsflash! Starbury sucks sh!t and is crapier than That guy on Boston named Perkins. If he change to shooting guard, his shooting % will be 0.05.
> 
> Furthermore, Jamal Crawford is a skinny piece of ****, **** him, hes ****in **** **** **** *****!!!!!!!!!



You've really given me a lot to think about here.


----------



## TheKnicksbiggestfan (Aug 10, 2005)

I just learned how to give out Rep points. So free rep points for anyone that come up with some viable trades for Q. I'd like to see him elsewhere.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

TheKnicksbiggestfan said:


> I just learned how to give out Rep points. So free rep points for anyone that come up with some viable trades for Q. I'd like to see him elsewhere.


can you share the secret to giving out rep points???


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

wow. every post of lebrosh's is dog****


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Teezy said:


> wow. every post of lebrosh's is dog****


WORD, first Livingston, now Marbury and Crawford...while they aren't my favorite players, the are both pretty good players.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

TheKnicksbiggestfan said:


> I just learned how to give out Rep points. So free rep points for anyone that come up with some viable trades for Q. I'd like to see him elsewhere.


I'd like to trade him for a three---or maybe a power forward who plays good floor D and can shoot a bit...which is the trade that Phoenix made, come to think of it!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

truth said:


> can you share the secret to giving out rep points???


Under each poster's name, avatar and other info is an icon of a scale. Click on that to give a poster rep.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

TheKnicksbiggestfan said:


> I just learned how to give out Rep points. So free rep points for anyone that come up with some viable trades for Q. I'd like to see him elsewhere.




U can trade Q for Mike......WHO?....Mike jones,..Who?.....

thats all i got :whoknows: :yes:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Indiana send Croshere and a 2nd round pick to Dallas
Dallas send KVH to Chicago and Tariq Abdul-Wahad to NY
NY send Penny Hardaway to Dallas and JYD to Indiana
Chicago send Antonio Davis to NY


Indiana: get JYD, a good rebounder to backup JO.

Dallas: Croshere can replace KVH production, and Penny will do the same job that Tariq was doing (lol). The difference is that Dallas will be paying next year for an useful player (croshere) instead of a useless one (Tariq). Penny contract expires after this season, like KVH.

NY: Since Isiah have already traded KVH, I'd put Chicago on the deal. AD contract is more cheap than Penny contract. They can use him this season as a veteran teacher to Sweetney, and his contract is an expiring one, like Penny contract. So, if they feel that in next season Sweetney can be a starter, they don't need to resign him. Tariq's contract expires after next season, but he will get basically the same use that Penny will have this season: basically nothing.

Chicago: KVH is younger and a better overall player than AD. Simple.

But if you want something more (in talent), you can include TO and move Tim Thomas and Tariq for Lamond Murray and Jalen Rose.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

what scale? that silver thing? that jus bring me to the top of the page...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

PennyHardaway said:


> what scale? that silver thing? that jus bring me to the top of the page...


It should open another small window. If you have a popup blocker, that could be stopping it.


----------

